# Hook Timing Issue- Tajima TFMX



## alexchavel (May 19, 2008)

Hey yall

we had an issue with a needle breaking and getting stuck in a rotary hook on our Tajima 4 head TFMX.

i took the hook off, got the needle on, then watched every single youtube video on hook timing and set it they way i THINK it should be...

i have decent knowledge of this machine, so really thought i got it right...

as soon as it starts stitching i get an instant birds nest under the needle plate, so i seem to be missing the top thread...

i have a TINY deflection from needle to tio of hook though...

any ideas?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

First thing, I would replace the hook. It may be damaged and you do not know it. 
Expose the hook of the head next to the problem head. Make sure your hook exactly mimics the good head. Any slight variation can cause problems. Good luck.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

In front of rotary hook basket is an pin,rotary hook support.
Between this pin and rotary hook basket must be an space to pass the thread.
If no space ,will be bird nest.
Attached you have the timming for rotary hook.


----------



## alexchavel (May 19, 2008)

thanks for that info!
trying these suggestions now...


----------



## alexchavel (May 19, 2008)

i got the issues resolved, thanks for all the suggestions!

ended up being a combination of things, one hook was damaged, and the 1mm gap between holder and stationary part of bobbin was inconsistent from head to head...

thanks for the help!

i've got them all running, but now have a new issue.

Head three is making the occasional "ticking" noise, like something is missing or slipping...

it tends to do it in same spots of design, not 100% sure but seems like it...it keeps running but eventually the thread is breaking from time to time...

other 3 heads are perfect...

any ideas what it could be?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Hard to say if I am not in front of the machine .


Look to rotary hook if are scratch.
You can eliminate scratch with an stonepaper.


Under fixed knife is lamellar part,to keep under thread.
Look if this part is not to close from rorary hook.


----------

